# mere Christianity



## seitt

Greetings

I mean the concept expressed in the book “Mere Christianity” by C. S. Lewis: Christianity without any of the denominational “frills” added to it. It consists of the doctrines that all Christians, irrespective of whether they are Orthodox, Catholic or Protestant, agree with: the divinity of Christ (i.e. that God became man), the Virgin Birth etc..

Needless to say, “mere” is used in its positive sense here. What would be the best translation of mere Christianity, please?

Every blessing,

Simon


----------



## Rallino

I would say: *En sade (hâliyle) Hristiyanlık.*


----------



## dilandlanguage

saf hristiyanlık


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, super.


----------



## ancalimon

Another word you can use is "katkısız" which is a direct translation of mere.


----------



## spiraxo

Salt Hristiyanlık?


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - somehow 'katkısız' seems best to me.


----------

